
Black Hat Go – Go Programming for Hackers and Pentesters - grey-area
https://www.nostarch.com/blackhatgo
======
joaodlf
This needs some actual insight into the content of the book. Example chapters;
More information on the authors; Anything really...

~~~
billpollock
Agreed.

------
ejcx
I haven't read the book but definitely will.

I work in security and have noticed most security people are not software
engineers and mostly know how to cobble together python scripts.

Go is much better for this with the extremely strong stdlib, types,
simplicity, etc. I've been pushing my security friends to adopt go for a while
and I'm glad there's a book to point them to.

~~~
tptacek
For penetration testing, Python's standard library is much more useful than
Go's, and there are way more third party libraries.

~~~
ejcx
Yeah scapy is nice and there's a lot of nice libs, but security engineering
and building of tools Go wins every time. Especially when it's something brand
new.

~~~
tptacek
I like Golang a lot and have built a bunch of things in it, but I do not think
that for the stuff "Black Hat Go" is talking about that Go is more effective
than Python. Python is one of my least favorite language, and it is
practically the _lingua franca_ of offensive security (followed by Ruby).

------
janywer
Not sure what's exactly going on, but I am served this plain PHP file instead
of the actual content.
[https://hastebin.com/yakojujoka.xml](https://hastebin.com/yakojujoka.xml)

